# New one



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is one I am working on noew, its a 40-80lb class rod for my grandfather. I'll post some more when its done


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice. Straight seams and packed tight. Looks really good.  Post up some more!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey...can I adopt you as a grandson?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good there chuck!


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice! Really like the colors. Great work


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That actually looks wonderful in person. I had the pleasure of seeing it this past Sat. Great job chuck.

Robert


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job! Please keep the pictures and tutorials coming.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Whats your fade chuck 5,3,1?
I have always liked blue for fading for some reason. I've built several with a 6,4,2,1 just because I think that the blue just stands out like that.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Here's one of my old ones*


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That one looks sweet Ryan. I am partial to blues also for some reason. I think that one I did a 5,3,1 I dont remember anymore. On the scales wrap I had enough blues to shade it down 1 at a time, I think there ended up with i shades of blue in that wrap


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> That one looks sweet Ryan. I am partial to blues also for some reason. I think that one I did a 5,3,1 I dont remember anymore. On the scales wrap I had enough blues to shade it down 1 at a time, I think there ended up with i shades of blue in that wrap



How many shades of blue?

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> How many shades of blue?
> 
> Robert


9 the I is directly below the 9


----------

